# In VBS das Verzeichnis wechseln



## zeppo (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich stell mich anscheinend mal wieder dämlich an.

Ich schreib gerade an einem administrativen VB-Skript.
Hintergrund ist, dass ich die ISA-Log-Dateien aus dem MSDE-Format in ein Textformat konvertieren will, um sie dann wegzuschieben und weiter zu verarbeiten.
Dazu gibt es auch ein Beispiel von Microsoft namens MSDETOTEXT.VBS.

Nun steh ich vor dem Problem, dass das Skript anscheinend nur läuft, wenn das Skript aus dem gleichen Verzeichnis wie die MSDE-Datenbanken aufgerufen wird.
Ich steh aber in einem übergeordneten Verzeichnis.

Als Lösung könnte evtl. ich im Skript den aktuellen Pfad ändern.
Dummerweise hab ich nicht gefunden, wie ich das lösen kann.
Geht das im FileScriptingObject mit den Folders?

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen Hinweis geben.
Beim googeln hab ich zwar viel gefunden, aber leider noch keinen Hinweis, der mir weiterhilft.

Grüße
Zeppo


----------



## Shakie (20. Februar 2006)

So kannst du beispielsweise das aktuelle Verzeichnis deiner VBS-Datei herausfinden:
	
	
	



```
Set oShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Verzeichnis_der_VBS_Datei = oShell.CurrentDirectory
```
Das habe ich übrigens über Google.....
Wenn du nun den Namen des Unter-Verzeichnisses weißt, in dem deine Log-Datei ist, dann sollte es kein Problem sein diese zu lesen.


----------



## zeppo (21. Februar 2006)

Danke, danke!
Ich weiß ja, dass alles irgendwo im Internet steht.
Ich geb ja auch zu, dass ich nicht der beste Gooler bin.
Es scheint doch eine große Kunst zu sein!

Leider ist das nicht ganz, was ich gesucht hab. 
Wo ich mich gerade befinde, find ich über die Folders des FSO auch raus.
Ich muß in ein bestehendes Verzeichnis wechseln.
Hab auch bei Microsoft schon ewig rumgesucht.
Ich versteh es gar ned, das kann doch gar ned so schwer sein.
Warum ich das übrigens muß ist, weil ich auf die Datenbank-Datei nicht zugreifen kann.

Aber ich mach wohl besser einen neuen Thread daraus, denn das Problem ist ein anderes


----------



## deepthroat (21. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Du kannst das aktuelle Verzeichnis folgendermaßen setzen:

```
Dim objWSHShell : Set objWSHShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
objWSHShell.CurrentDirectory = "c:/temp"
```

Gruß


----------



## zeppo (21. Februar 2006)

kuhl!
Geht das doch so einfach! 
Hab bei MS schon rauf und runter gesucht und wahrscheinlich vor lauter Code die Lösung nimmer gesehen.

Mercy vielmal!
Muß gleich mal sehen, ob mir das bei meinem DB-Skript weiterhilft


----------

